# Starrett 196A1Z Universal Back Plunger Dial Indicator Part Missing



## Wheels17 (Aug 2, 2013)

I just picked up a Starrett 196A1Z Universal Back Plunger Dial Indicator set at a used tool store, but it is missing the rectangular bar with the two mounting holes.  If anyone has that part, I'd really appreciate it if you could post a  picture of the part next to  a scale so that I could make one.  Or just a list of measurements might be simpler to do.  It looks to be a pretty straightforward thing to  make.




Here's what I think I'd need to sketch it up:

Bar Length:
Bar Width:
Bar Thickness:
Radius of Cutout below mounting point:
Length of straight section before cutout tangent point:
Height of the straight section where the rods mount:


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 2, 2013)

Wheels17 said:


> I just picked up a Starrett 196A1Z Universal Back Plunger Dial Indicator set at a used tool store, but it is missing the rectangular bar with the two mounting holes.  If anyone has that part, I'd really appreciate it if you could post a  picture of the part next to  a scale so that I could make one.  Or just a list of measurements might be simpler to do.  It looks to be a pretty straightforward thing to  make.
> 
> View attachment 58284
> 
> ...



I use Starrett, that is a standard part.  You can easily make one to fit you tool holder.  I think it is 1/4-20 thread.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 2, 2013)

I may have one of those. If I do, you can have it. I'll search tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## la77y (Aug 3, 2013)

Attached (I hope) are some pictures I just took and a sketch of the bar. 

The dimension of the hole in the side of the bar should be 7/16 from the bar end. I couldn't trick my software into dimensioning from a radius.


----------



## Wheels17 (Aug 3, 2013)

la77y,  thank you for the tremendous help.    The drawing is great.  I didn't realize that there were counterbores, or that there was a hole in the square end.

I am relatively new to metalworking, and this will be a good project.  I'll have to stop by my local small volume metal dealer Monday and pick up some stock.


----------

